
Did Adobe buy Sketch? - fonziguy
https://twitter.com/zack415/status/895786989844287488
======
FormFollowsFunc
No.

[https://twitter.com/pieteromvlee/status/895903376872964096](https://twitter.com/pieteromvlee/status/895903376872964096)

